# Top 100 Installers of the year.



## It Hertz (Sep 22, 2010)

IAS has two of them!










Congradulations to all those who made the list.

Top 100 Installers 

Anthony Aiello – Benchmark Motoring – Bellevue WA 

Kenny Albertini – Soundelux – Chula Vista CA 

Garrick Allen – ABT Electronics – Glenview IL 

Don Amann – Unexpected Creations – Edison NJ 

Brian Anderson – Sounds Fast – Bend OR 

Charles Bailey – C&C Stereo's – Seattle WA 

Monsour Baker – Audio Excellence – Orlando FL 

Russ Balazs – Octave Audio – Winter Park FL 

Mark Balzer – Imagine Audio – Cherry Hill NJ 

Josh Brunelle – SoundCraft – Waterford CT 

Donnie Bartalone – Mobile Electronics – Downers Grove IL 

Mike Bartells – Extreme Audio – Mechanicsville VA 

Richard Basquez – Autosound Lab – Fresno CA 

Dave Beal – Car Concepts – Salt Lake City UT 

Rob Bess – Audio Specialists – Hopkinsville KY 

Michael Betts – Audio Workx – Pittsburgh PA 

Ed Bienvenue – Unexpected Creations – Edison NJ 

Paul Blagojevski – Autosoundz – Griffith IN 

Chad Bray – House of Sound – St. Joseph MO 

Brandon Brewka – Dream Gear Mobile Audio – St. Joseph MO 

Eric Bronke – Autowerks – Northbrook IL 

Joe Burnsworth – Ziebart of Pittsburgh – Pittsburgh PA 

Jeremy Carlson – Extreme Performance – Palm City FL 

Bobby Carson – Ray's Electronics – Addison IL 

Kyle Christen – Sub Zero Sounds – Columbia Heights MN 

Joel Christensen – Discount Car Stereo – Kent WA 

M.L. Coats – The Custom Shop – Glendale AZ 

Scott Comiskey – Hifi Buys Nashville – Nashville TN 

Steve Coogle – Xtreme Autosound – Louisville KY 

Jaime Corona – Beach Auto Sound – Huntington Beach CA 

Doug Cumings – DC Car Stereo – Yorktown IN 

Todd Dement – Sounds Fast – Bend OR 

Sonny Devera – Benchmark Motoring – Bellevue WA 

James Drinkut – Alarms, Etc. – Lakeland FL 

Michael Earl – Wired 4 Sound – Anthem AZ 

Mike Eckley – Overdrive Audio – Jacksonville FL 

Eric Ekern – Audio Mobile – LaCrosse WI 

Dave Ellers – Sound FX – Lewes DE 

Jay Enge – Car Fi – Springfield MO 

Paul Faddis – Car Concepts – Salt Lake City UT 

Matt Figliola – AI Design – Tuckahoe NY 

Greg Fuchs – Cartunz – Willinston ND 

Brent Fujii – Warehouse Car Stereo – Stockton CA 

Mike Fusto – Sound of Tri State – Claymont DE 

Ryan Goeller – Car Concepts – Salt Lake City UT 

Louis Gonzalez – Bay Area Audio Visions – Corpus Christi TX 

Chris Hilbert – Sound Decisions – Racine WI 

Casey Hurd – Car Stereo Guys – Santa Barbara CA 

Kent Izuka – Security & Sound Systems – Honolulu HI 

Peter Jensen – Soundz Inc. – Sioux Falls, SD 

Rick Jones – Creative Audio Werks – Phoenix AZ 

Jon Kowanetz – Handcrafted Car Audio – Mesa AZ 

Brent Kummer – Mach 1 – Hopkins MN 

Joshua Landau - JML Audio - St. Louis, MO 

Joe Landry – RKST – Pontiac MI 

Steve Ledford – Soundcrafters – South Daytona FL 

Alan Luketic – Hellraizing Sounds – N. Royalton OH 

Wayne MacKenzie – East Coast CustmRydz – Allston MA 

Chad Marra – Xtreme Audio & Design – Mesa AZ 

Joe Martins – Sound FX – East Providence RI 

Levi Masker – People Hookin' Up Cars – Newburgh NY 

Jeff Mason – Elite Audio Solutions – Colorado Springs CO 

Dan Matuschek – Audio Workx – Pittsburgh PA 

James "Mopar" McHugh – Acrylic Concepts – Hollywood FL 

Rick Mclasckie – Stereo In Dash – Dayton OH 

Danny Mcmillian – Stereo One – Cape Girardeau MO 

Jeff Meece – Meece Car Audio – Lancaster CA 

Jon Murphy – Soundworks – Anchorage AK 

Matt Murray – Audio Source – Columbus IN 

Ryan Norris – Chucktronics – Lodi CA 

Devin Oliver – Audio Advice – La Crescenta CA 

Tim Olsen – Elite Creations – Riverside CA 

Justin O'Neil – Wicked CAS – Kingstin NH 

Derek Pace – Certified Sounds – Wailuku HI 

Rocky Palmer – California Custom Sounds – Dayton OH 

Eric Parker – Elite Audio – Spartanburg SC 

Chris Pate – Mobile Toys – College Station TX 

Travis Pendley – CSD Audio – Sandy UT 

Chad Peterson – Audio Sensations – Peoria AZ 

Bryan Piper – Innovative Audio and Styling – Albuquerque NM 

John Pratt – TAS Electronics – Holland OH 

Carlos Ramirez – NVS Audio – Elizabeth NJ 

Anthony Riebe – Columbus Car Audio – Columbus OH 

Peter Riker – The Specialists – Tucson AZ 

Scott Rosen – The Sound Sensation – Auburn MA 

Fernando Salgato – Mobile Electronics – Downers Grove IL 

John Samp – ABT Electronics – Glenview IL 

Dustin Santeler – Lakeside Audio – Conroe TX 

Troy Saylor – Creative Car Audio – Springfield MO 

Matthew Shay – Audiowerks – Tewksbury MA 

CJ Silvey – Superior Auto Sound – Phoenix AZ 

Ryan Smith – Innovative Audio and Styling – Albuquerque NM 

Corey Stanley – Greg's Custom AVC – Pikeville KY 

Frank Stanley – Audio Specialists – Hopkinsville KY 

John Verissimo – Autosound Lab – Fresno CA 

John Webb – Performance Audio Las Vegas – Las Vegas NV 

Jared West – Performance West – Mt. Pleasant UT 

Micah Williams – Sonus Car Audio – Clarksville TN 

George Zakham – Horizon Audio – North Canton OH 

Joe Zelano – Elite Audio – Spartanburg SC


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to work at RKST in waterford, mi and they have a guy on there. I'm surprised there still in business with the economy they way it is.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Brent Fujii does some pretty good work. But I mean David Navone is around also, so sorta helps out.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@May 24 2011, 07:57 AM~20616868
> *I used to work at RKST in waterford, mi and they have a guy on there. I'm surprised there still in business with the economy they way it is.
> *


people with money still had/have money...


----------

